# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  استفاده از dll ها در دلفی

## 1485159

چطوری میتون از یه dll استفاده کنم؟
اصلا تا حالا از dll استفاده نکردم.
ورژن دلفی 2009
ممنون.

----------


## nice boy

اول بايد DLL رو رجيستر کني.
حالا از منوي Componnet-->Import componnent-->import a type library
و سپس فايل مورد نظر رو انتخاب کن در صفحه بعد پالتي رو که مي خواهي کامپوننت توي اون ريخته بشه انتخاب کن و در نهايت گزينه install new package رو انتخاب کن .
حالا به View--->project manager برو و فايل رو install کن

----------


## 1485159

میشه بگین چوری از توابع درون dll استفاده کنم

----------


## nice boy

> میشه بگین چوری از توابع درون dll استفاده کنم


موقعی که مراحلی رو که گفتم انجام دادین DLL مربوطه مثل یک کامپوننت (non visual) قابل اضافه کردن روی فرمهای برنامه است. بعد از اضافه کردن روی یک فرم می تونید یک متغییر از اون نوع تعریف کرده و به توابع داخلش دسترسی داشته باشید.

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

من تو سایت جستجو زدم مطلب زیاد بود 

ولی خوب این هم یه روش استفاده از توابع DLL در رون یک فایل DLL که در کنار فایل Exe است


*implementation*

function External_Fun(Par1:DataType): DataType ; *external* 'DllName.DLL';

روش دیگه ای هم وجود داره که خودت زحمت جستجو رو بکش

----------


## MohsenTi

روش دیگه استفاده از توابع loadlibrary , GetProcAddress هست که البته باید با روش قبلی از داخل dll , kernel32 بیاریشون بیرون ولی احتمالا دلفی خودش این کارو می کنه امتحان کن ببین

----------


## mehdimdp

> اول بايد DLL رو رجيستر کني.
> حالا از منوي Componnet-->Import componnent-->import a type library
> و سپس فايل مورد نظر رو انتخاب کن در صفحه بعد پالتي رو که مي خواهي کامپوننت توي اون ريخته بشه انتخاب کن و در نهايت گزينه install new package رو انتخاب کن .
> حالا به View--->project manager برو و فايل رو install کن


سلام
این import componnet نیست که .؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## Mahmood_M

> سلام
> این import componnet نیست که .؟؟؟


اگه از دلفی 7 استفاده می کنید ، از منوی Project گزینه ی Import Type Library رو انتخاب کنید ، در پنجره ی باز شده می تونید DLL رو Import کنید ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## Batman

> اول بايد DLL رو رجيستر کني.


 چجوری باید dll رو رجیستر بکنی؟

----------


## mehdimdp

> اگه از دلفی 7 استفاده می کنید ، از منوی Project گزینه ی Import Type Library رو انتخاب کنید ، در پنجره ی باز شده می تونید DLL رو Import کنید ...
> 
> موفق باشید ...


سلام
من وقتی dllام رو Add میکنم با پیغام خطای Error Loading type library/dll مواجه میشم.
لطفا راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## nice boy

> چجوری باید dll رو رجیستر بکنی؟


می تونی از دستور زیر استفاده کنی. این دستور رو توی Run یا cmd اجرا کن
regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\tiny.ocx
یادت باشه توی آدرس نباید فاصله باشه.

 اگه دلفی روی سیستمت نصبه می تونی از دستور زیر هم استفاده کنی
tregsvr c:\my test\myfile.dll
فرقش با بالایی اینکه حتی اگه توی آدرس فاصله هم باشه اجرا می شه. :بوس: 

نکته: این دستورات رو توی  win xp امتحان کردم ولی تویه win 7 کار نکرد هنوز فرصت نکردم ببینم عیبش چیه. :متفکر:

----------


## nice boy

> سلام
> من وقتی dllام رو Add میکنم با پیغام خطای Error Loading type library/dll مواجه میشم.
> لطفا راهنماییم کنید.


من این مشکل رو ندارم، حتی توی دلفی 7  :متفکر: 
اگه می خوای فایل dll رو بزار امتحان کنم ببینم مشکل چیه. :لبخند:

----------


## Mahmood_M

> سلام
> من وقتی dllام رو Add میکنم با پیغام خطای Error Loading type library/dll مواجه میشم.
> لطفا راهنماییم کنید.


این Error زمانی ظاهر میشه که DLL وارد شده برای دلفی قابل قبول نباشه ...



> می تونی از دستور زیر استفاده کنی. این دستور رو توی Run یا cmd اجرا کن
> regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\tiny.ocx
> یادت باشه توی آدرس نباید فاصله باشه.


اگه توی آدرس فاصله بود آدرس رو بین " " قرار بدید ، مثلا :
regsvr32 "c:\windows\system 32\tiny.ocx"
موفق باشید ...

----------


## BORHAN TEC

*اگر مي خواهيد كه نياز به رجيستر كردن Dll ها نداشته باشيد فقط كافي است كه آن را در كنار برنامه خودتون قرار بدين.
من هم سعي مي كنم تا روزهاي آينده يك مقاله مفصل براي ساختن و استفاده از DLL در سايت قرار بدم تا دوستان هم استفاده كنند.*

----------


## breceivemail

DLL این دستگاه رو از کجا آوردین؟ میشه توی این تاپیک هم بگذارین؟
ممنون

----------

